# Is this a Rhom?



## Stefke (Oct 8, 2004)

Hy all,

I bought a Serra and they said it was a Rhom. But now some people think it isn't.
Please help me out.

View attachment 91563

View attachment 91564

View attachment 91565


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sure looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yup... Rhom..


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Beautiful fish... I think he is a S. rhombeus


----------



## Stefke (Oct 8, 2004)

OK guy's, thanks for helping me..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Rhom


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ID complete


----------

